# Kayak Fishing Ohio tournaments and meet - ups



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey fellas after working on the pro deals hook up for everyone (check out other thread) I and some other kayak fishing brothers also have been working on some "Kayak Fishing Ohio" meet ups and a few tournaments. The first of which will be April 27th at Wingfoot Lake Park which is near Akron Ohio. The next will be in May at Hoover Reservoir in Westerville Ohio for Crappie. June is Charles Mills Lake and July will be the first of a annual camp out/ meet up at Kelly's Island. Details will be on Kayak Fishing Ohio website and Facebook page this week. There was another thread earlier asking for additional kayak fishing events so here it is. Just throwing this out there, comment if you may want to participate. THANKS!


Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

